# Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?



## -Matze- (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute!

gerstern war ich zum ersten mal mit meinen neuem Allroundmarin Airstar Boot zum Angeln am See unterwegs. Allerdings bin ich vor lauter Paddel so gut wie garnicht zum Angeln gekommen weil ich ständig gegen den Wind ankämpfen musst.
Kurz und knapp ---> ein E-MOTOR muss her! Das Rudern hat mich den letzten nerv gekostet |uhoh:.
Wie gesagt ich hab das Modell Airstar von Allroundmarin in 320.
Ich will ein bisschen Schleppen und halt einen Tag auf dem relativ großen See rumschippern können mit Freundin und Hund und Angelzeug an Board. Ich muss auch nicht übermäßig schnell unterwegs sein - nur vernünftig vorankommen sollt man schon und wie gesagt am besten einen Tag lang. Welchen Motor bzw welche Batterie könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Für eure Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar da ich mich damit überhaupt nicht auskenn!

Gruß Matze:vik:


----------



## janb (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Hi,

war letztes Wochenende mit ein GFK Boot der gleichen Größe unterwegs. Es war ausgestattet mit einem 30 lbs E-Motor und einer 75 ah Batterie. Konnte den ganzen Tag fahren und zum Schleppen hätte es auch gereicht.
Das müsste für dich auch passen. Achte beim Kauf der Batterie auf den Einsatzzweck, hier gibt es Unterschiede.
Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen...

Gruß

jan


----------



## chrison87 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Auf jeden Fall brauchst du eine Gelbatterie. Diese sind wartungsfrei, auslaufsicher und vor allem können sie vergleichsweise tief entladen werden, sodass die angegebene Kapazität auch genutzt werden kann.
Wenn sie einen ganzen Tag mit schleppen durchhalten soll sind schon 80ah nötig. Natürlich ist eine Versorgungsbatterie gemeint, Autobatterien sind für kurzzeitige Entladung mit sofortiger Wiederaufladung ausgelegt und sind daher vollkommen ungeeignet.
Als Motor würde ich den Minn Kota Traxxis 45 empfehlen. Der Enduro ist zwar deutlich günstiger, verbraucht aber bei langsamer Fahrt genauso viel Strom wie bei schneller Fahrt, da er mit Schaltstufen arbeitet. Schleppen ist damit ebenfalls nicht optimal, da die Geschwindigkeit nicht stufenlos regelbar ist. Dazu brauchtst du noch ein Ladegerät mit Iuou Kennlinie für die Gelbatterie.
Ganz billig ist das nicht. Alles zusammen dürfte so bei ca. 700-800 Euro liegen. Da wird rudern wieder attraktiver.
Mfg


----------



## -Matze- (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten:

@ jan - welchen motor hast du genau? bzw welche Batterie?

@ chrison - ich würde nicht den ganzen Tag schleppen nur halt ab und zu nen bisschen 800 € sind fast nen bisschen viel für den ganzen Spaß....aber rudern is absolut keine alternative mehr-hab muskelkater ohne ende :-D . Aber das der Motor immer gleich viel Strom braucht bei wenn der nicht stufenlos ist wusste ich garnicht...das bringt mich fast zum überlegen ob ich nicht doch den teuren Motor nehme....garnicht sooo einfach


----------



## -Matze- (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Hey!

hast sonst noch irgendwer Vorschläge?


----------



## ZanderSeifi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Also ich nutze für mein  270cm Schlauchboot nen Zebco Rino VX34. Den hab ich gebraucht von EBay für120euronen mit versand.Der ist sehr sparsam im verbrauch. Als Batterie hab ich seit einem Jahr Ne 90er Autobatterie die den ganzen Tag hält beim schleppen. Fähre damit auf dem Bodensee.


----------



## -Matze- (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Hey

was haltet ihr von diesen "Sets"?
Taugt der Akku was? bzw wie viel Ah?
Was haltet ihr vom Motorguide VariMax Motor?

Für welches Set sollte ich mich entscheiden?

Danke schon mal!:vik:
http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Minn-Kota-Traxxis-45-Set

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Motorguide-VariMax-V45-HT-Set


----------



## Fisch-Klops (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Zumindest würde ich dir von nem Zebco Rhino Motor eher abraten. Hab auch einen (VX 34), in der höchsten Stufe hat er genug Kraft und ne Akku-Anzeige hat er auch aber das Teil für die Höhenverstellung is Klapperkram und hat bei mir nich lang gehalten, außerdem hat er öfters Aussetzer und macht dann einfach gar nix mehr, erst nach kurzzeitigem Abklemmen geht´s dann weiter. Die Sets die du dir rausgesucht hast scheinen doch ganz vernünftig zu sein.


----------



## -Matze- (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

ok gut dass du das sagst....der zebco rhino war auch schon mal in der näheren auswahl


----------



## Broiler (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Also ich habe an nem 270er einen 30er endura und ne 90 A AGM Batterie - das ganze Paket hat mit Ladegerät (vom Echolotzentrum eines von Minn Kota mit 8 A Ladestrom - unbedingte Kaufempfehlung) - damals so um die 500 Euro gekostet. Ich war immer zufrieden damit und auch mit dem Schleppen ging das wunderbar, da wird halt immer mal ausgeschaltet, wenn es zu schnell wird....:m


----------



## Angelrichie (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Welche Motor/Batterie Kombi ist für mein Schlauchboot geeignet?*

Hallo Matze,
ich habe ein ähnliches Boot wie Du. Ich habe den Traxxis 45 und eine 90Ah Batterie. Wenn Du schleppen möchtest, sollte der Motor schon stufenlos sein. Wichtig ist es eine ARBEITSBATTERIE anzuschaffen. Das kann eine Gelbatterie sein. Ich habe eine Vliesbatterie- da ist die Säure in einem Gewebe gebunden. Es gibt auch normale Blei- Batterien, welche als Arbeitsbatterie aqusgestattet sind. Gel oder Vlies macht aber schon Sinn, weil keine Löcher in den Klamotten, überall zugelassen. Und Du brauchst ein passendes Ladegerät. 
Mit den 90 Ah bin ich noch nie ansatzweise an die Grenzen gestoßen......Nochmal, nicht jede Gelbatterie ist eine Arbeitsbatterie. Also Vorsicht bei Schnäppchen- besser ins Fachgeschäft....
Viele Grüße
Richard


----------

